# R-Vision Trailers



## Old Camper 52 (May 28, 2015)

I'm currently shopping for a trailer by R-Vision, Trail Cruiser.   I was told by a salesman  that the flooring is spongy because that's how they reduced the weight of the trailers.  Campers with this type please respond.  Thanks.  Old Camper 52


----------



## LEN (May 29, 2015)

Are you talking brand new. If not the old saying "if a salesman is talking he is lying". Any I know of should be solid.

LEN


----------



## C Nash (May 29, 2015)

Some of the Ultra lite I have been in have "weak" floors.  Guess they are thinner to save weight.  If a floor feels soft I would move on even if it is new


----------



## akjimny (Jun 2, 2015)

Just my opinion but if it is an older rv and the floor feels spongy - probably water damage and dry rot.  Move on.   If it is a brand new rv and the floor feels spongy - probably really cheap construction.  Again - move on.


----------

